# Corner Memorization and Execution Methods?



## tfkscores (Aug 8, 2009)

What method do you use and why is it good. I can solve all of the edges and parity problems in a blind solve, but once i get to the corners I'm terrible. I can memorize where they are but not how they are orientated. Any techniques for someone like me? Post a video or a sight that I could you and that would be realllly appreciated.


----------



## andrewunz1 (Aug 8, 2009)

i just started to blindsolve a week ago and i was using Eric Limeback tutorial for memorization. But then is figured out that any cuber could also use letters for edges and corners. 
So i would try to use letters for corners


----------



## tfkscores (Aug 8, 2009)

Yea so far with corners I can memorize were the all are with letters and numbers. ABCD for yellow 1234 for white but I still dont know how to orientate them.


----------



## andrewunz1 (Aug 8, 2009)

Are you using 3OP?


----------



## tfkscores (Aug 8, 2009)

Using Pochmann the one badmephisto teaches.


----------



## andrewunz1 (Aug 8, 2009)

oh then why are you talking about orientation?
Oh and badmephisto memo is horrible i recomend Eric Limeback's memo
But badmephisto's explanation is pretty good


----------



## tfkscores (Aug 8, 2009)

No for edges I basically just make the story and it works i have all the edges perfect and parity done. Thats easy. When I do the corners I know where they all are but not what way to put them in.


----------



## andrewunz1 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here watch this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N3dh8TuYu8
Let me know if this helps


----------



## chimpzi (Aug 9, 2009)

i use visual-tapping [is the term correct?] for corners. i think eric limeback's tuto has that for memorizing corners.


----------



## tfkscores (Aug 9, 2009)

Yea I used that now and have sucsesfully gotten all the corners in. IM practcing doing one layer when im perfect at that im going to 2 and then hopefully 3. i cant wait to first solve it.


----------



## riffz (Aug 11, 2009)

andrewunz1 said:


> oh then why are you talking about orientation?
> Oh and badmephisto memo is horrible i recomend Eric Limeback's memo
> But badmephisto's explanation is pretty good



He means he can remember which position to shoot the buffer to, but not which way it should be flipped.


----------



## Novriil (Aug 11, 2009)

:fp:fp

WTF! You don't need orientation when old-pochmann !!!


look at the tutorials.. You just put them from the buffer position correctly.


----------

